# Effekt gesucht



## calleone (15. Juni 2007)

Tach Leute,
ich hätte da mal eine Frage an euch. 
Und zwar sehe ich in letzter Zeit immer öfters Bilder die völlig Hammer bearbeitet sind,
aber ich nicht weiß wie die Leute das so hinbekommen. Ich bin der Meinung das es irgendein Effekt sein muß, aber leider weiß ich nicht welcher Effekt da raufgelegt wird um so eine Optik hinzubekomm. Hab hier mal ein beispiel Bild.

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/1a3h-g-jpg.html 

Oder der Hintergrund von der Myspace Seite.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=81512930

diese bilder sehn übertrieben gut aus, glänzend usw.
Kann mir da irgendjemand weiterhelfen.

mfg.calle


----------



## TeQs (15. Juni 2007)

Es könnte der Highpass 'Filter' eingesetzt worden sein, mein kleiner Cousin hat einmal ein 'Tutorial' dazu gemacht... http://underseek.de/tutorials/b.html

Ich entschuldige mich für seine 'verplantheit'...


----------



## Muster Max (15. Juni 2007)

Schau mal im Internet oder auch hier bei Tutorials.de nach dem Stichwort HDR dann
solltest Du eigentlich fündig werden. Eine kurze Beschreibung zu dem Thema findest
Du dann hier:


HDR Wikipediaartikel

Und hier noch ein kleines Tutorial für Dich als angehenden Photografen:
HDR Phototutorial

und hier noch eines für die anschließende Weiterverarbeitung:
HDR Handlingtutorial

mfg Muster Max


----------



## kuhlmaehn (15. Juni 2007)

LOL! entschuldigung für diesen Post aber das tutorial von deinem Cousin ist ja mal mehr als geil 
Herrlich


----------



## Muster Max (15. Juni 2007)

Das hat wirklich mal seinen ganz "eigenen" Stil. Das ist so trashig, das es fast wieder gut ist :suspekt:


----------



## TeQs (15. Juni 2007)

Ich meine, es ist informativ, wie die Informationen rübergebracht werden ist nun mal eher , naja ...

Ich werd euer Feedback mal weiterbringen.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (15. Juni 2007)

Das war gar nicht negativ gemeint sry.. 
Ich finde das tutorial wirklich gut gelungen und dazu noch sehr amüsant, was will man mehr ^^


----------



## Boromir (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo TeQs,

ich hab abgefeiert bis mir die Tränen kamen bei dem Video!
Wie groß war eigentlich die Tüte?

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## calleone (16. Juni 2007)

Wow vielen vielen herzlichen dank an euch alle,
ihr habt mir damit wirklich sehr weitergeholfen.
Werde jetzt die Tage alles mal ausprobieren.

Mfg.calle


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (17. Oktober 2007)

Das Video is echt informativ und zeigt n paar geile Effekte 
Zudem hats nen hohen Unterhaltungswert, ich hab gebrüllt vor Lachen


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Oktober 2007)

> Sprenkeln ... wie behindert Sprenkeln ist ...



... wollten wir das insgeheim nicht schon mal alle aussprechen?  ^^


----------



## 0hr (2. Dezember 2007)

TeQs hat gesagt.:


> Es könnte der Highpass 'Filter' eingesetzt worden sein, mein kleiner Cousin hat einmal ein 'Tutorial' dazu gemacht... http://underseek.de/tutorials/b.html
> 
> Ich entschuldige mich für seine 'verplantheit'...



HAHAHA dein cousin geht ja mal sowas von ab 
"boaaaah is natürlich übels von geil" "so richtich wuuuuhwuuuuuuuuh"
ich lach mich kaputt 
aber das tut is auch nciht schlecht


----------



## ink (2. Dezember 2007)

lol
Alter, egal was der nimmt, Hälfte reicht. :suspekt:
Sind da Pilze im Spiel?


----------



## da_Dj (2. Dezember 2007)

Gar nicht mal verkehrt, aber ich hab direkt das Gefühl gehabt, dass könnte einem Fun-Thread entsprungen sein. Wuuuuuaaaah! Geile Sache das, ich will auch was von dem Zeug.


----------



## LRK (3. Dezember 2007)

@TeQs
Oha. Dein Cousin verstößt bestimmt regelmäßig gegen das Betäubungsmittelgesetz. xD
Nä, also wenn da weitere "Tutorials" folgen, das ist einen eigenen Thread wert. 

Achja, also zum Thema selbst. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann enthalten diese Bilder aus Post 1 einige dieser Beleuchtungseffekte, womit man gut und gerne Glitzer, Überstrahlen oder Reflexionen halt aufwertet oder darstellt. Versuch mal den Lens Flare-/Blendeneffekte-Filter. Alternativ kann man's auch mit Handarbeit machen, schaut dann oft auch besser aus.


----------



## kaindahouse (3. Dezember 2007)

Das ist wirklich mal unglaublich lustig!

Wenn alle Tutorials so geil wärn, würd ich mir sowas viel öfter reinziehn! Ich hoffe der macht noch ein paar.. Sollte aber dabei drauf achten, dass er schön straff ist! War trotzdem sehr informativ.

Achso.. Der Effekt aus dem ersten Bild ist eindeutig HDR bzw. eher DRI (Dynamic Range Increase).. einfach ma googlen nach DRI !


----------



## calleone (15. März 2009)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten, dieses Forum ist aufjedenfall das beste was es gibt in sachen Bilderbearbeitungen!

Wollte mir grade noch mal das Video angucken, leider ist es offline, könnte es evtl. noch einmal hochgeladen werden?


Mfg. calle


----------



## Sierb (16. März 2009)

Ja, bitte^^
ich will auch mitlachen können


----------



## Ex1tus (16. März 2009)

Jo, gibt zu wenige lustige Tutorials .


----------

